# Which Pyrography Kit?



## PeteG (4 Mar 2015)

I'm really taken with the pyrography work I've seen on the forum so I need know which one to buy, but it's not for me!
It's our lasses birthday in a couple of weeks and whilst I'm making her some pieces on the scroll saw I'd like to buy
her a pyrography kit. It's been a few years but she went to art college and the daughter is currently at uni doing art.
I know she would love to try pyrography and she could work on some of the items I make which would be cool.

I've found a few kits, one from Peter Child, Woodart Products and the Antex Fire Writer at Axminster. I read somewhere 
the one by Peter Child whilst being well built can be a little under powered. 

Could someone please point me in the right direction, either with one of these kits or an alternative?  

http://www.woodart-products.co.uk/3_pyrography machines.php

http://www.woodart-products.co.uk/3_pyrography machines.php

http://www.axminster.co.uk/antex-fire-writer-pyrography-kit


----------



## Samfire (4 Mar 2015)

Hi Pete, I've done a bit of pyrography and after trying out one of the cheap ones for £20 I plumbed for the Peter Childs machine and it works great. I don't understand any comments about it being underpowered unless they have changed the specification. I generally have it set at about half power and that burns very nicely. If you do get one, also buy some spoon tips, I use then for virtually everything. I have a bit more information about pyrography on my blog if you want to check it out.
http://www.shirewriting.blogspot.com


----------



## PeteG (4 Mar 2015)

I really appreciate the help George thank you  Just been having a look at your site, WOW! Even found out where to buy flocking, fantastic.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (4 Mar 2015)

I agree with Samfire,I too bought the Peter Child one.I had a day tuition with Bob Neill who teaches Pyrograpy.It cost me £80 .00 for the day including lunch made by his wife.
I bought the machine from him at a cheaper price than from Peter Child,Bob teaches how to use thee machine.I thought it was money well spent.Look up Bob Neill on the web for more information if required.Bob lives in Derbyshire close to Junction24 M1 and East Midlands Airport.


Bryan


----------



## PeteG (4 Mar 2015)

Appreciated Bryan, Bob has been emailed


----------



## jonluv (4 Mar 2015)

Must agree the Peter Child is as good as it gets --- I find the " Spoon" bits to be fantastic

John


----------



## finneyb (5 Mar 2015)

Samfire":2hza8pcd said:


> Hi Pete, I've done a bit of pyrography and after trying out one of the cheap ones for £20 I plumbed for the Peter Childs machine and it works great. I don't understand any comments about it being underpowered unless they have changed the specification. I generally have it set at about half power and that burns very nicely. If you do get one, also buy some spoon tips, I use then for virtually everything. I have a bit more information about pyrography on my blog if you want to check it out.
> http://www.shirewriting.blogspot.com



+1 for Peter Childs

Brian


----------



## PeteG (5 Mar 2015)

Ordered the Peter Child kit from Bob Neill, what a thoroughly cracking chap he is. Bob reckons it'll be here for Saturday, so I'll have to hide it, and in the meantime I can sort some
plywood out for our lass to practise on. Will 3mm Birch be OK or is 6mm better? I would have said 4mm, but 3 and 6 are the sizes advertised by the supplier.


----------



## jonluv (5 Mar 2015)

Hi Pete,
3 mm is fine, I use any thickness between 3 and 6 usually 4mm cos that is cheaper, but have used veneered MDF
which I get free from local manufacturer a bit thick at 12 mm but does burn well without touching the MDF
Burnt a small piece of 22mm White oak today added colour and polished with beeswax looks fair may try a big piece sometime

By the way did you order any "nibs" or are you going to make your own.?

John


----------



## PeteG (6 Mar 2015)

Thank you John  I'll order some ply today then so she can start straight away. Bob said there was a selection of tips including some spoons included and he also includes extra thicknesses of wire.
I also bought Bob's book. Our lass is a lot brighter than I am so it won't take her long to find out what she'll need


----------



## redalpha3 (6 Mar 2015)

PeteG":2owgt1gv said:


> Our lass is a lot brighter than I am...



Never, ever put it in writing...


----------



## PeteG (6 Mar 2015)

redalpha3":2o76v6uw said:


> PeteG":2o76v6uw said:
> 
> 
> > Our lass is a lot brighter than I am...
> ...



:lol: I don't think she follows me on here Pete, but I'll start praying! :lol:


----------

